# les 40 ans que j'ai eu(s) - accord du participe passé - COD ou complément de mesure ?



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Un ami m’a dit que, à partir de cette phrase…

_Ça fait un mois que j’ai eu 40 ans._

on ne ferait pas d’accord:

_Ça fait un mois que je les ai *eu.*_

Est-ce vrai?  Le pronom COD est tout de même avant… 

Áskera.


----------



## OLN

Je ne vois pas d'exception possible à la règle. "Je les ai eu" fait carrément mal aux yeux ! 

J'ai eu 40 ans / j'ai fêté mes 40 ans il y a un mois.  → Je les ai eus / les ai fêtés il y a un mois.

Exemple chez Simenon (source) : _J'ai dix-sept ans, tante. Je les ai eus le mois dernier._


----------



## k@t

Hmmm, hmmm, en fait ça se discute. 
Le complément me parait être plus un complément de mesure, ou alors un complément sui generis, qu'un COD. Auquel cas, on ne ferait effectivement pas l'accord.


----------



## OLN

Peux-tu étayer ?

En attendant, extrait de Courteline (_Le Commissaire est bon enfant_) :


> Le commissaire. — Comment, vingt-cinq ans !… Vous avez vingt-cinq ans ?
> Floche. — Oui.
> Le commissaire, rectifiant. — Vous les avez eus.
> Floche. — C’est bien pourquoi je les ai gardés.
> Le commissaire. — Drôle de raisonnement !
> Floche. — Drôle en quoi ? (...) J’ai eu vingt-cinq ans ! Oui, parbleu ! Seulement, le jour où je les eus, je me suis dit à moi-même : « Bel âge ! Tenons-nous-y ! » (...)


----------



## olivier68

Cette question fait l'objet d'innombrables débats sur bien des sites de langue française.

---> "ces années que j'ai vécu" ou "ces années que j'ai vécues" ?

Les grammairiens ont effectivement introduit la notion de "complément de mesure"...

Pour ma part… je ne sais pas !
Je formule autrement pour éviter le problème :

--->    "ces années durant lesquelles j'ai vécu"...


----------



## k@t

Comme le dit Olivier, cette question a fait, fait, fera ( ?) couler beaucoup d’encre chez les linguistes.
De fait, il n’est guère facile de différencier avec des critères strictement syntaxiques les COD, des compléments de mesure (voire des compléments sui generis, comme c’est peut-être le cas ici, dans la mesure où l’âge n’est pas mentionné dans les compléments de mesure ; cela dit, la liste est souvent présentée avec un _etc_., l’âge fait-il partie de ce _etc_. ?).
- Les deux sont construits directement,
- les deux sont régis par le verbe,
- le COD est essentiel (sauf dans le cas de l’emploi absolu du verbe transitif), les compléments de mesures ne le sont pas toujours : _Il a vécu en Afrique / Il a vécu dix ans en Afrique_, mais parfois si ***_Il mesure / Il mesure 185 cm._

L’un des critères syntaxiques relativement efficace pour opposer ces deux types de compléments est l’impossibilité (ou la difficulté) de la mise au passif des compléments de mesure, le hic c’est que nous avons ici le verbe _avoir_, or la passivation n’est jamais possible avec ce verbe, même avec un complément qui est sans aucun doute un COD.
_Il a une maison.
Une maison est eue (par lui). _

Ce test ne nous est donc ici d’aucun secours.

Pour le cas présent, je m’appuie sur un critère sémantico-syntaxique, celui de la valence des verbes. Les verbes régissant des COD sont bivalents (ont une valence 2 = ont deux actants), tandis que par exemple les verbes attributifs sont monovalents (ont une valence 1 = ont un actant).

Si je dis : _Luc est un bon médecin_, il y a bien deux « notions » _Luc_ et _(bon)_ _médecin_, mais la deuxième n’est pas indépendante de la première : ce n’est pas un actant. Seul Luc en est un, et _médecin_ vient caractériser _Luc.
Est_ = monovalent, _bon médecin_ = attribut.

Si je dis : _Luc a un bon médecin_, il y a deux notions, toujours _Luc_ et _(bon) médecin_, mais cette fois, la deuxième est indépendante de la première, c’est un actant, au même titre que Luc.
_A_ = bivalent, _bon médecin_ = COD.

Dans _Luc a 40 ans_, il me semble que la notion _40 ans_ n’est pas indépendante de la notion _Luc_, que celle-là vient caractériser celle-ci : Luc est jeune, vieux, d’âge moyen, etc.  et que par conséquent ce n’est pas un actant, donc pas un COD (et que dès lors, _avoir_ est dans ce cas monovalent).

Cela dit, c’était pour essayer de justifier la position de l’ami d’Áskera, mais dans cette matière complexissime, l’accord comme le non accord devraient être acceptés tous les deux (c’est d'ailleurs dans ce sens que va *l’arrêté Haby*).


----------



## olivier68

L'analyse de k@t confirme la complexité de l'affaire ;-)
Le latin, l'anglais ou l'allemand n'aident pas, qui n'appliquent pas cette règle du COD antéposé.
Peut-être l'italien ?
Personnellement… je ne sais pas et rends les armes : c'est effectivement _complexissime_.
Sauf contexte particulier,  et dans le doute, j'admettrais effectvement les deux.


----------



## k@t

Ce n'est pas évident de trouver quelque chose concernant ce complément d'âge, je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs, vu que c'est une structure d'une extrême banalité. J'ai cependant fini par tomber sur ceci :

[url=https://goopics.net/i/0oV5w]
	
[/URL]
(*source*)


----------



## Bezoard

Ce passage note qu'on n'a peut-être pas un COD régulier, mais il ne traite pas directement de la question de l'accord du participe passé, même si celle-ci pourrait en principe en découler.
Il me semble pourtant qu'il y a une grosse différence avec les compléments de mesure. 
Pour l'âge : _J'ai vingt ans. Je les ai. Je les ai eus._ La pronominalisation est tout à fait naturelle et vraiment semblable à celle d'un COD régulier.
Pour les compléments de mesure : _Je pèse 75 kilos, je les pèse, je les ai pesé_. La pronominalisation me semble beaucoup moins naturelle, toujours un peu forcée, ce qui peut justifier le traitement particulier de non accord du p.p.
J'ai du mal à imaginer qu'on puisse trouver dans la littérature française du XIXe siècle, un autre accord que "je les ai eus", s'agissant d'un âge qu'on vient d'exprimer. Outre Courteline cité plus haut, voici Murger : « Ah ! dix-huit ans, _je les ai eus_. _Je les ai eus_ même plusieurs fois, depuis l'an 80. »
Je ne vois pas que ce cas soit évoqué dans l'arrêté Haby (d'application quasi nulle au demeurant !) ; il parle des verbes "normalement intransitifs" comme _coûter, valoir, courir, vivre_. _Avoir_ est-il normalement intransitif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois que je ferais plutôt l'accord pour ma part, mais l'alternative demeure. Il serait en tout cas inopportun de condamner l'invariabilité.

Ce qui est délicat est que d'une part on a un pluriel étant donné que l'adjectif numéral 40 est bien entendu pluriel (_40 an*s*_), mais que d'autre part il s'agit d'une mesure unique : on ne considère pas tant quarante fois une année qu'un *tout* (durée ou âge de 40 ans).



k@t said:


> complément sui generis


Je ne connaissais pas cette terminologie. Qu'entendez-vous exactement par cela ? Quelle en est la définition ?


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Ce passage note qu'on n'a peut-être pas un COD régulier,



Dans ce document, il est clairement indiqué qu’il ne s’agit pas d’un complément d’objet (cf. la partie soulignée en rouge).



Bezoard said:


> mais il ne traite pas directement de la question de l'accord du participe passé, même si celle-ci pourrait en principe en découler.


En principe (en tout cas pour l’heure et de l’avis général, mais il y a des avis divergents), le participe passé ne s’accorde qu’avec les compléments d’objet.



Bezoard said:


> La pronominalisation


Je n’ai pas évoqué le critère de la pronominalisation, parce qu’il est assez controversé.


> b) _ La pronominalisation_ : les CM, comme les COD, admettent la pronominalisation au moyen de _le, la, les_ (cf. Willems 1981 pour un avis contraire). Abondant dans le sens de Wilmet (1997) Vassant (1994) ou Riegel et al. (1994), nous jugeons que des énoncés comme : _Deux kilos+ il les pèse, ce poisson ; vingt euros, ce livre les coûte (bien) sont possibles en français_.
> L'accord du participe passé des verbes métrologiques: principes et applications



Par ailleurs, si le complément d’âge est un complément sui generis, la question se pose de savoir s’il est pertinent d’utiliser les critères qui opposent CM et COD. Cela dit, à mon sens, on peut défendre que l’âge est une forme de mesure.



Bezoard said:


> Je ne vois pas que ce cas soit évoqué dans l'arrêté Haby (d'application quasi nulle au demeurant !) ; il parle des verbes "normalement intransitifs" comme _coûter, valoir, courir, vivre_.


Je suis tout à fait d’accord, de même que cet arrêté n’édicte en rien une règle grammaticale générale, il n'est en principe destiné qu'aux correcteurs des examens et concours de l’éducation nationale, les invitant à ne pas sanctionner les candidats qui commettraient des erreurs en ces espèces.
Ma référence à cet arrêté était de l’ordre d'un raisonnement a pari.



Bezoard said:


> _Avoir_ est-il normalement intransitif ?


Soit on considère que _x ans_ est un complément de mesure, et alors _avoir_ est (« anormalement » ou mieux _occasionnellement_) intransitif, c’est l’analyse que l’on trouve dans _dicovalence_, si on veut bien rapprocher _avoir x ans (d’âge) _de _avoir x mètres (de long)_.




Où P0 désigne le sujet et PQ la quantité (Le COD est codé P1 - plus précisément P1 correspond en général au COD).

Soit on considère que _avoir_ a valeur de copule (ni transitif, ni intransitif), et alors j’imagine qu’on devrait considérer _x ans_ comme un attribut (atypique néanmoins, sémantiquement je trouve que ça peut répondre aux critères des attributs, syntaxiquement la pronominalisation de ce cas ne correspond pas à celle des attributs typiques).
Dans ces deux cas, on ne devrait pas accorder le participe.

Soit on considère que _x ans_ est un COD, alors _avoir_ est transitif (ou l’inverse, on considère qu'_avoir_ est transitif et que donc _x ans_ est COD ! )
Dans ce cas, on accorde le participe.

Bel exemple des limites des catégorisations discrètes, ce cas n’est pas prototypique, et l’analyse n’en est pas évidente.



Bezoard said:


> J'ai du mal à imaginer qu'on puisse trouver dans la littérature française du XIXe siècle, un autre accord que "je les ai eus"


C'est un indice, mais qui n'est pas décisif, surtout dans une matière si complexe. On trouve ainsi des _[X-féminin]_ _m'a paru*e *Y_, qui pourtant ne se justifient pas.



Maître Capello said:


> Qu'entendez-vous exactement par cela ? Quelle en est la définition ?


Je l'entends dans son sens général = qui est de son propre genre, donc qui ne peut intégrer d'autres catégories, et qui constitue une catégorie à soi seul.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Soit on considère que _x ans_ est un complément de mesure, et alors _avoir_ est (« anormalement » ou mieux _occasionnellement_) intransitif, c’est l’analyse que l’on trouve dans _dicovalence_, si on veut bien rapprocher _avoir x ans (d’âge) _de _avoir x mètres (de long)_.


Cette assimilation me semble peu naturelle. Dans _avoir x mêtres de long/de longueur_, on se passe difficilement de _de long/de longueur_, alors qu'on ne précise que rarement "d'âge" dans _avoir x ans_. Du reste, _avoir_ permute avec _mesurer_ ou _faire_ dans _avoir x mêtres de long/de longueur. _Ce n'est pas le cas dans_ avoir x ans. Faire cinquante ans _aurait un sens différent de _avoir cinquante ans._


----------



## k@t

Dans la mesure où il existe 3 dimensions (je parle en concepts quotidiens, évidemment), il pourra effectivement être utile de préciser s’il s’agit de hauteur, de largeur, ou de longueur ; si le contexte le permet on pourra éviter d’apporter cette information. C’est sans doute ce qui se passe pour l’âge où la précision est a priori superflue.

Sémantiquement *et* syntaxiquement, on pourrait avoir :
_Le terrain est long de x mètres.
Luc est âgé de x ans._

Mais ce que j’essayais de faire passer, c’était la proximité (l’équivalence ?) sémantique entre ces deux cas. Quand on donne l’âge, on mesure bien quelque chose : l’écoulement du temps entre la naissance de_ X_ et le moment _m_.


----------



## Bezoard

Ecririez-vous les _mille francs qu'il a *eu* dans la poche, _plutôt que_ mille francs qu'il a *eus* dans la poche,  _parce qu'on mesure la somme d'argent ?


----------



## k@t

Cet exemple n’est pas comparable aux deux autres.
La longueur et l’âge donnent une information quantitative (PQ) sur une qualité du sujet (P0). Dans votre dernier exemple, on a un possesseur (assimilé à un agent) - sujet qui est P0 et un possédé (l’argent, en l’occurrence 1000 francs – assimilé à un patient) - COD qui est P1.
C’est comme _La valise / Je (P0) pèse 35 kg (PQ)_ vs _Je (P0) pèse la valise (P1)_.


----------



## Bezoard

La richesse en poche  (ou en rentes, en revenus...) est une information quantitative sur une qualité du sujet !


----------



## k@t

Certes, mais dans ce cas, la mesure porte sur P1 et non sur P0, ce qui était le cas dans la mesure du terrain ou de l’âge de Luc.
Après, selon la valeur de ce P1, on pourra conclure sur l’état de richesse de P0, mais ce n’est plus de la syntaxe.

Si Luc possède une propriété estimée à 3 millions d’euros, on pourra conclure que Luc est riche, mais dans la phrase ci-dessus soulignée, _propriété évaluée à 3 millions d’euros_ reste un COD (P1).
Si Luc vend (mieux que l’estimation, le veinard !) sa propriété et donc qu’il ne la possède plus on accordera bien le participe :
_Cette propriété vendue à 3.5 millions d’euros, Luc l’a possédée, mais il comme il l’a vendue, il ne la possède plus._


----------

